# finder bloqué



## jeepair (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour, voilà j'ai fait une copie de plusieurs photos sur le bureau, 120 exactement, et depuis le finder malfré mes relance ne répond plus , ca m'enerve ..;grrr
Si qqn peut m'aider ce sera trés apprécié.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Active le compte root via l'utilitaire Gestionnaire NetInfo -> sécurité, ensuite femre ta session depuis le menu pomme, log toi en root et déplace les photos de ton utilisatuer dans un dossier autre que son Bureau. relog toi pour voir.


----------



## jeepair (25 Août 2005)

Bon je suis vraiment pas un pro mais j'arrive même pas à aller dans net info puique je peux pas utiliser le finder aller a
en fait je n'arrive à utiliser que les appli qui son dans le dock
merci quand même de m'accorder un peu de temp supermoquette


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

C'est moi qui suis con comme je l'ai dans le dock j'avais pas pensé à ça 

As-tu plusieurs comptes sur ton ordi ? ou plusieurs ordi ?


----------



## jeepair (25 Août 2005)

Non pas plusieurs comptes, et un seul ordi...
Grrr, jcrois que jsui dans la mouise...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Pas sur -> menu pomme -> prefs systeme -> comptes -> crée un nouveau compte admin et fais le depuis là.


----------



## jeepair (25 Août 2005)

Bon je suis sur un autre compte mais la jcomprend pas tout, dis moi si tu peux eventuellement m'aider par msn, jeepair@hotmail.fr
Peut être que j'abuse un peu là...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Va dans Applications/Utilitaires et ouvre l'application "gestionnaire netinfo", en haut dans le menu sécurité active l'utilisateur root, donne lui un mot de passe (dont tu te souviendra hein ? ). Ensuite ferme ta session et log toi en root (click sur Autres et tape "root" puis ton mot de passe). une fois en root, FAIS GAFFE ! ouvre Utilisateurs, ton dossiers, dans le dossier Bureau, prend tes photos et déplaces les vers unautre dossier de cet utilisateur, Images par exmeple 

Et relog toi normalement.


----------



## jeepair (25 Août 2005)

Bon tu vas vraiment me prendre pour un c... mais ca veut dire quoi log toi en root


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Oups, loger c'est ouvrir une session (menu pomme, dernier menu)


----------



## jeepair (25 Août 2005)

je tiens à remercier Supermoquette pour son aide, et je dis méfiance ne remplissez pas trop votre bureau avec des photos, celui si aura une tendance à ramer trés fort...
@+


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

dire que Playboy va devenir complètement hotline dès le mois d'octobre


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2005)

jeepair a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis sur un autre compte mais la jcomprend pas tout, dis moi si tu peux eventuellement m'aider par msn, jeeMMMMMRRRARGpair@hotmail.fr
> Peut être que j'abuse un peu là...




Evite les adresses mail dans tes posts, à moins que tu n'aimes le spam ! 


Tu as trois heures pour éditer un post, je te conseille donc de le faire sans tarder, d'autant que tu peux mettre tes identifiants MSN, AIM etc... dans ton profil.

Pour ton problème, avec supermoquette tu es, si j'ose dire, "entre de bonnes mains"...


----------



## Amigo (26 Avril 2006)

Salut à vous
peut etre qu'une ame charritable voudra bien m'aider un peu ...?
J'ai un probleme similaire : Le finder se relance tout seul toute les 2 secondes, ne me lui laissant acces qu'une seconde sur deux...
le problème est arrivé appres une tentative d'utilisation de MPEG_Streamclip_1.7.dmg pour convertir des wmv et les importer dans imovie.

Apparemment, j'ai pas l'impression que c'est un probleme de trop de fichiers sur le bureau, bien que ce ne soit pas impossible...

bon, j'ai quand meme pu creer un nouvel utilisateur ce qui me permet au moins de vous parler, c'est déja ça !

j'ai essayé l'utilisateur root comme cité plus haut, mais je ne peux pas acceder au bureau de mon compte originll foiré... quand j'esaie de l'ouvrir, je pense que le finder se relance tout seul car je reviens sur le dossier de l'utilisateur de ce compte-ci (celui sous lequel je tente de réparer)...
Les autres dossiers de mon compte originel s'ouvrent normalement...

Bref une belle M..... !

Ah, ma machine est un power book 1,33, en OS 10.4.4
Je dispose d'une autre machine mac mini Intel 1,66 en 10.4.5, relié via résaux wifi.

J'avais jamais eu de plantage comme ça et m'en etait meme sorti tout seul quand j'avais posé 300 fichiers sur le bureau, mais là, chuis coinsé !

help, please...


----------



## Amigo (26 Avril 2006)

puisque qu'apparement c'est mon dossier "bureau" qui pose probleme, ne puis-je pas :

1. sauvegrder les documents qu'il contient (cable fire wire d'ordi a ordi, puis démarage en apuyant sur "T" pour le lire comme un disque dur externe...)

2. puis effacer ce dossier "bureau" pour le remplacer par la suite...

de toute façon, je commence a le sauvegarder.. quant à l'effacer, j'attend votre avis de pro !


----------



## Amigo (26 Avril 2006)

voila tout est rentré dans l'ordre... ça a marché comme ça !

je pose les questions, et j'y repond..     

elle est pas belle la vie ?

en revanche, je n'ai effacé que le contenu de mon dossier "bureau" du compte planté, apres l'avoir transferé.
j'aurai peut etre pu les placer directement en racine du DD sans pacer par le mac mini, mais je n'y avais pas acces sans le mini.

Pour info, il y avait 1,7 Go en 25 dossiers sur ce bureau. je vois pas le probleme !

ce repport servira peut etre à qqun un de ces jours...
a bientot


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Ça tombe bien car je viens seulement maintenant de recevoir ton email


----------

